# ～ごめんです



## Tsukigalleta

Hello!

Recently I read in a manga a character saying this:  	[スキャンダルはごめんだ。] I thought the meaning would be "I'm sorry for the scandal", but in an english version the translation was "I don't want any scandals". So is the meaning something like "I would feel sorry if there was any scandal"? Is it a polite expression? And does [～ごめんです] mean "I don't want..." in every case?

Thank you very much


----------



## Strutter

Hola!

First, ~はごめん is an informal expression, so ～はごめん+ a formal word です souds strange. It is not wrong Japanese, in fact I say ～はごめんです sometimes, but you even sould remenber it is wrong. 

~はごめん is like a kind of ironic expressions. If I translate スキャンダルはごめんだ to English, even though it is a hard work.

スキャンダルはごめんだ。　
"I'll be happy if there is any scandal." So →"I don't want any scandals". 

I think it is not a perfect explanation, but maybe you can get what I want to say.


----------



## Tsukigalleta

こんにちは Strutterさん! ¡¡Hola!! 


説明してくれてありがとうございました!   本当に手伝いましたよ!

¡¡Gracias!!


----------



## Flaminius

Strutter said:


> It is not wrong Japanese, in fact I say ～はごめんです sometimes, but you even s*h*ould reme*m*ber it is wrong.


I think you are earnestly trying to explain something subtle but I cannot help wondering why something is not wrong but should be remembered as wrong.

It seems that you and I have different ideas about the use of はごめんだ / です.  To my mind it is not at all strange in the latter form because はごめん is not slang, or a word that one should avoid in a polite company.

I feel, however, that it has a strong emotional content that one finds something distasteful.  Formal speeches, typically characterised by general servings of _-desu_ and _-masu_, are often employed by the speaker to appear rational, objective, calm and even demure.  There, strong emotions are less often expressed as in casual speeches.  This is a matter of frequency, or degree; not something that is either black or white.


----------



## Tsukigalleta

Flaminius said:


> I think you are earnestly trying to explain something subtle but I cannot help wondering why something is not wrong but should be remembered as wrong.
> 
> It seems that you and I have different ideas about the use of はごめんだ / です.  To my mind it is not at all strange in the latter form because はごめん is not slang, or a word that one should avoid in a polite company.
> 
> I feel, however, that it has a strong emotional content that one finds something distasteful.  Formal speeches, typically characterised by general servings of _-desu_ and _-masu_, are often employed by the speaker to appear rational, objective, calm and even demure.  There, strong emotions are less often expressed as in casual speeches.  This is a matter of frequency, or degree; not something that is either black or white.


Although I thought I could understand what Strutter-san meant with "wrong", it is much better to know that there's no problem with using はごめん in a formal way. In those cases (when you use it with です), has that strong emotional content the same ironical meaning?

Anyway I think you also are recommending me not to use it in the polite way, right?  Because of everything you said about the meaning of a formal speech.

Thank you very much, Flaminius-san!!


----------



## Strutter

Flaminius said:


> I think you are earnestly trying to explain something subtle but I cannot help wondering why something is not wrong but should be remembered as wrong.
> 
> It seems that you and I have different ideas about the use of はごめんだ / です. To my mind it is not at all strange in the latter form because はごめん is not slang, or a word that one should avoid in a polite company.
> 
> I feel, however, that it has a strong emotional content that one finds something distasteful. Formal speeches, typically characterised by general servings of _-desu_ and _-masu_, are often employed by the speaker to appear rational, objective, calm and even demure. There, strong emotions are less often expressed as in casual speeches. This is a matter of frequency, or degree; not something that is either black or white.


 
Hello!

I would not say ~はごめんです if I wanted to say so, would say ~は遠慮させてください, ～は好ましくないです or something like that. It is not too much to say I use ~はごめんです in only the case where I want to add a strange sound to a sentence, in other words, I think it is close to a strange and even wrong expression. In addition, it is sad if someone who is learning Japanese use ~はごめんです as a polite expression. So I said; even should remember it is wrong.

Anyway, it is just my understanding. そしてなによりも僕の英語が未熟なので・・・


どうもありがとうございました！他のスレッドでも、誤解している点や、何か気づいた点があれば、適時教えてくださると嬉しいです。では、失礼します。


----------



## Flaminius

Tsukigalleta said:


> In those cases (when you use it with です), has that strong emotional content the same ironical meaning?


I don't think ごめん is an ironical expression (I quickly define irony as a figure of speech to use a positive expression to convey a negative content; often used to place good against bad, it is a moral speech device).  Meaning "to be exempt from" at its face value, the form is not diametrically opposite to the conveyed meaning, "one wants to avoid something."  The strong emotional content is achieved by understatement, which, by the way, does not contradict with a formal speech.



> Anyway I think you also are recommending me not to use it in the polite way, right?  Because of everything you said about the meaning of a formal speech.


Well, I wasn't up to making any recommendations, but a few ruminations on how the Japanese language actually is.  Come to think of it, I am loathe to advice someone against using an expression that is in actual usage.  So, let me make a positive recommendation.  An emotionally-loaded expression such as the one under discussion is best used with sufficient care to ensure that the speaker is not referring to the action of the listener.

When you have to say スキャンダルはごめんだ or ごめんです in Japanese, make sure that it is not the listener who is responsible for a possible scandal.  I.e., as you, the listener, and I both don't want a scandal, we should do this and that (or shouldn't) etc.

Edit:


Strutter said:


> In addition, it is sad if someone who is  learning Japanese use ~はごめんです as a polite expression. So I said; even  should remember it is wrong.


Point well-taken.  In fact, スキャンダルはごめんです is stronger than スキャンダルは困ります, which I'd say in this case, and much more so than your two suggestions.  Perhaps learners should have an advanced sense of the language before using it.


----------



## Strutter

Flaminius said:


> Point well-taken. In fact, スキャンダルはごめんです is stronger than スキャンダルは困ります, which I'd say in this case, and much more so than your two suggestions. Perhaps learners should have an advanced sense of the language before using it.


 
In this case I agree with your suggestion, but I assumed 先生と一緒に行くのはごめんだ/あの人はごめんだ when I suggested ～は遠慮させてください,(the another is just an idea) I want to say; 困る doesn't mean "to avoid" and スキャンダルは遠慮させてくれ is closer to スキャンダルはごめんだ than yours.

ごめん is a word which express "to apologize", but ～はごめんだ is not so and sounds even "impolite". It is the reason why I said "ironic".


----------



## Flaminius

Strutter said:


> In this case I agree with your suggestion, but I assumed 先生と一緒に行くのはごめんだ/あの人はごめんだ when I suggested ～は遠慮させてください,(the another is just an idea) I want to say; 困る doesn't mean "to avoid" and スキャンダルは遠慮させてくれ is closer to スキャンダルはごめんだ than yours.


 I am sorry but your use of punctuations is confusing so let me just confirm.  Are you saying スキャンダルは遠慮させてくれ (or させてください) is more appropriate / inappropriate than スキャンダルは困る?  Or are you making a statement about the strength of the imbued emotion (stronger emotion than in ....困る)?

To my mind スキャンダルは遠慮させてくれ (or ください) is appropriate only in a very formal speech such as the one addressed to the president of one's company or the Prime Minister.  In other contexts, it sounds as if the speaker has the choice to take an active part in scandalising something.  In this example, the active participation sense is clearer.
二次会は遠慮させてくれ (or ください)。
The speaker chooses NOT to participate and this only implies that he has the right to participation.

スキャンダルは困る IS pretty much an equivalent of "I want to avoid a scandal."  困る here means that one would be inconvenienced by a possible scandal.  The listener is expected to factor in the needs of the speaker.  Thus, the conveyed message is like the English sentence.



> ごめん is a word which express "to apologize", but ～はごめんだ is not so and sounds even "impolite". It is the reason why I said "ironic".


No, no.  Well, apology is certainly one of the meanings of the word or the related words but ～はごめんだ bears a different, yet close meaning.  It is to be exempt from or to have leave to do something.  As I wrote in a previous post ～ごめんです is an understatement.  So let me list a few expressions with a more salient exempt-leave sense:
木戸ご免
斬り捨て御免
ご免(を)蒙る (this, by the way, may be the original expression of ごめんだ)

[And of course, we have 免許 if Sino-Japanese words are to be taken into account.]

I might even go so far as to say that the apology sense of ごめん has been derived from a specialisation, "to beg to be exempt from further persecution."


----------



## Strutter

I'm sorry, confused both of you.

Sometimes what I say in English is far from what I wanted to say in Japanese. I'll , but not completely, agree with your opinion on this threads.

Thanks.


----------



## Flaminius

Strutter said:


> ～はごめんだというのは、～を許して欲しいという意味だと考えています。たいして、困るというのは、許して欲しいではなく、自分の感情としてそれは不都合という意味だと考えています。
> 
> そして、遠慮させててくれというのは、～を許して欲しいという意味を持っていると考えます。なので、遠慮させてくれの方が、より～はごめんだの意味に近いと考えたのです。


「困る」というのは確かに字義通りにとらえれば、何かが不都合であるという自分の感情を述べるに過ぎません。しかし、会話の相手に期待されていることは、情報を摂取するだけにとどめ、「ああそう、勝手に不都合がっていればよいではないか」といわんばかりの対応をすることではなく、不都合が生じないように配慮することではないでしょうか。文の意味のなかにその文が述べられたときどのような効果を生じるかという側面を認めれば、「困る」と「ごめんだ」は、字義通りの意味だけを見る場合より、近づくのではないでしょうか。とはいえ、わたしが二者を比べたのは、そこに込められた感情の強さにおいてでしたから、*Strutter*さんは異なる角度からの分析をなさったのだということを了解しました。

ここでは「許す」を、あることから免除されることの意味でお使いになっていることだけ確認します。



> 二次会は遠慮させてくれ (or ください)。を用いるのは、積極的に選択できる場面ということを言っておられますが、だったら二次会は御免だは、積極的に参加できない場面ということですか？"二次会は遠慮させてくれ"と"二次会は御免だ"は、その違いの一つとして参加権があるのですか？、私は、全くそう思いません。


「遠慮させてくれ」も「御免だ」も、「二次会」との組み合わせでは大して違いはありません。ここには意見の相異はないと思います。しかしわたしは「トラブル」との組み合わせでは「遠慮させてくれ」が使いにくいと考えており、それは話者がトラブルに積極的に参加する事態が想定できないからだと思います。



> 上に書いたことと重複することがあるのですが、まず、～はごめんだは、謝罪と拒絶の意味それぞれが独自に誕生したのではなく、謝罪から拒絶になったと考えています。


冒頭*Strutter*さんがお書きになった「許してほしい」は義務や負担の免除を求める表現ですね。「ごめん」が謝罪の表現で使われるのはおっしゃるとおりですが、それは字義通りの、すなわち本来の意味ではありません。「ごめんなさい」などの謝罪の表現が命令形であることをみれば、これらが聞手から何かを求める表現であることは明らかです。求められているのは赦罪です。

赦罪と免除は日本語の動詞「許す」の中で一つになっていますし、漢和辞典を見てもどちらの意味も「免」という語に古くから備わっていたようです。どちらがさきであったかを決定するのは容易ではありません。しかし、「～ごめんです」などにみられる拒絶の意味は免除を要求する表現から生まれたと考えるのが自然でしょう。ある表現が宥免の意味ならば、罪過を表す名詞と結合するでしょうし、免除の意味なら、義務や負担を表す名詞と結合するだろうと考えます。


> これ以上あなたと話すのはごめんだ


「あなたと話す」ことに犯罪性はなく、むしろ話し手にとっての負担を述べているので、この文の「ごめんだ」は免除の要求を意味します。免除の要求が拒絶になる際、強い感情性を帯びることは既に論じました。

この表現が由来すると思われる表現が「御免蒙る」ですが、辞書によれば許可を求めることが原義であるそうです。許可と免除はかなり近接した意味であることから、以前exempt-leave senseと言ってみました。



> 少なくとも、切捨ごめんは天下御免と類似の用法で、exempt-leave senseじゃないと思います。


 現代の感覚では殺人は誰が行っても殺人ですから、「赦罪」の意味でとっても良いのかもしれません。しかし斬り捨て御免は、武士が下の身分のものを殺害しても訴追されないということですから(どうもこれは原則にすぎず、実際に殺すとかなり厳しい懲戒を受けたらしいですが)、斬り捨ての「許可」を表すのでしょう。つまりleaveです。「赦罪」があるためには、ある行為が一度罪に問われる段階が必要ではないでしょうか。斬り捨て御免は、原則的にはその段階がないということをいっていると考えます。



> ちなみに、"大変申し訳ありませんが、あなたとこれ以上話すことは御免です。"これは丁寧ですか？私は失礼だと思いますが。


このスレッドの議論が楽しくなってきた私としては、この例文が*Strutter*さんの御心境とはまったく無関係であることを願っていますが、この文には攻撃性が顕著に認められます。攻撃性を抑制しないことは礼儀に反しますから、失礼といってよいでしょう。しかし丁寧でないとは言えません。慇懃無礼というのが無作法の研究におけるさらに詳しい分類ではないでしょうか。


----------



## Strutter

少し感情的になってしまったと反省して、取り消したのですが、その・・・ニアミスといいますかうまいタイミングですれちがってしまったようですね。

最初に言わねばならないのは、exempt-leave senseの意味を誤解していました、これは僕の方が一方的に悪いので、謝罪すると同時に"少なくとも、切捨ごめんは天下御免と類似の用法で、exempt-leave senseじゃないと思います。 "　のような発言は取り消します。

そして、"大変申し訳ありませんが、あなたとこれ以上話すことは御免です"といったのは、単刀直入に言えば、「どうだ？こう言われたら腹が立つだろう？これでも丁寧といえるか？」と感情的になったからです。謝ります。（丁寧の解釈も難しいですね。ここでは、真の意味といいますか、相手のことを思いやるような意味での丁寧を意図しました。）


これまでの全てを経ての、僕の言いたいことを以下にまとめます。

まず、"ごめん"の成り立ちや、最初の意味は無視します。そして、私たち(現代の)はどのように"ごめん"を覚えたか？を考えます。すると、"天下御免"や"お役御免"などの用法よりも先に、"ごめんなさい"を覚えると言い切っていいと思います。

僕の場合も、"ごめんなさい"、すなわち謝る際の言葉という意味で覚えた後に、"天下御免"もしくは"~はごめんだ"などを聞くなり読むなりして、それは"拒絶"の意味だということを習得していったと思うんです。なので、僕の中では"~はごめんだ" は反語的なんです。

しかし、よくよく、もっと色々と、"ごめん"の真の意味のようなものを考えれば、上の僕の意見は絶対性のあるものではないというか、う～ん、それが真実だと言い切るのは間違いだと思います。

なので、とにかく、僕の中では、僕が "～はごめんだ" を覚えた経緯により、"~はごめんだ"は反語的ですが、それを絶対として人に押し付けるのは明らかに行き過ぎた行為だと思います。

以上です。いくつかの点では申し訳ありませんでした。

Flaminiusさんと議論を続けたいのですが、議論すればするほどこんがらがり、よくわからなくなってくるので、修正したところに書いた英文を僕の意見として、基本的に白旗を揚げたいです。（こんがらがった僕でも良いなら、議論は大歓迎です。）

あと、ふと考えていたら、"勘弁してくれ"は、"ごめんだ" に近い表現だなと思いました、ただ単に思いついただけで、特に言うことは何もないのですが。


----------



## almostfreebird

Thank you, Strutter and Flaminius, this is a very interesting thread.

As for "勘弁してくれ" and "ごめんだ":

I think that "勘弁してくれ" just fits "Give me a break", and "ごめんだ" just fits "No way".


----------

